# PAbugman I need more help with these ants :)



## plazomat (Nov 4, 2008)

Moving my post so it is easier to find...the highlights thus far

New to this board and a homeowner not pest tech...the Very Expensive pest control people have been trying to get rid of my ants for a year now...they are making it worse.

They keep spraying Dragnet inside and outside the home, but it just does not get rid of the problem..looking for help and getting desperate.

I have access to the following

Dominion 2L Termiticide Concentrate
Bayer Advance Carpenter Ant Bait
Maxforce Carpenter Ant Bait Gel
terro liquid ant killer - Home Depot purchase
Combat ant gel - another homedepot great
Delta Dust Insecticide - with Bellow Hand Duster

Any help from the pros...I'd really love to get rid of this 5yr problem...

*PAbugman:*

Where are you geographically? What kind of ants? If you don't know the species, are they large or small? Are the ants seen inside, outside, or both?

Dragnet is repellent. The industry is (or has) moved away from using repellent insecticides for ant control. Non-repellents such as Termidor and Phantom are very effective at ant control, even with one treatment. I believe that dominion is Imidacloprid as active ingredient. That will work too, but not as well or quickly as Termidor and Phantom. Imid is non-repellent. 

Baiting is very good for smaller ants. Unfortunately, spraying with repellents will, and is, working against your baiting strategy.

We don't have much luck with Maxforce carpenter ant bait gel for carpenter ants-but we are in the northeast. Other geographic areas can have different results. 

I believe that you (or they) need to stop using repellent insecticides. 

Plazomat:

I am in Canada, Southern Ontario, Toronto area, 

They are definitly pavement ants, tons outside and some make it inside. I have been told that we are on or around a massive colony.

I have been having some luck with Combat (fipronil) gel same a maxforce. I have been baiting outside with the gel and granular bait.

I hope to reduce the numbers with bait before spraying Imidacloprid (dominion). The weather has been so wet that my bait is gettin washed away so I have put it on hold unit our summer actually arrives...

I have not bothered to call the pest control people in again as they are just making it worse. So no more spraying in our house for now. I am only baiting outside and it hasn't been sprayed since last year..

Do you think I can bait and spray Dominion at the same time or just bait or just spray?

Thanks
Plazo


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes you can spray with dominion and other non-reprellents while baiting, but don't spray the bait directly. Leave at least a buffer zoner of several feet when outdoors; can be less of a buffer indoors, but don't contact the bait.

A good strategy, since you live on site, is to spray thoroughly outside now, and bait several days later, even into the treated areas. Just don't bait first and then spray on the bait. Also bait, spray at the base of mature trees that are close to your house.

You don't have to use my name in the title; I get email notifications when posts are responded to. 

Sounds like you're doing the right things. Have patience; you will learn as you go and as you get results.


----------



## plazomat (Nov 4, 2008)

PAbugman said:


> Yes you can spray with dominion and other non-reprellents while baiting, but don't spray the bait directly. Leave at least a buffer zoner of several feet when outdoors; can be less of a buffer indoors, but don't contact the bait.
> 
> A good strategy, since you live on site, is to spray thoroughly outside now, and bait several days later, even into the treated areas. Just don't bait first and then spray on the bait. Also bait, spray at the base of mature trees that are close to your house.
> 
> ...


Thanks PAbugman.


----------

